# Bait shop



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Heading up to Bear Lake for a few days. Last time I was there I could not find a bait shop. Where in Milton can I get some bait? 
Thanks


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Avalon Bait Store (no longer on Avalon Blvd) has live bait. Just off Avalon Blvd a little ways near I-10. Bitco in downtown Milton usually has bait but I have not been by there yet this year.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mccranies old store in Munson dont have bait? Might be “Ruths” now. This is at the crossroads


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Ecarus said:


> Avalon Bait Store (no longer on Avalon Blvd) has live bait. Just off Avalon Blvd a little ways near I-10. Bitco in downtown Milton usually has bait but I have not been by there yet this year.


I believe bitco is still closed, he had the rona, might be reopened, not positive?
Avalon Bait and Tackle is on Monticeto blvd. just North of mulatto bayou bridge.
There's Ronnie's (I guess that's the name of it, it's his name anyway) he's on Tidwell rd off Willard Norris Rd., Milton, he has earthworms, redworms and crickets. Or you can turn onto Archie's Way from Chumuckla hwy, go to stop sign, go straight across, that's his house (he sells bait from his house).


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

Driving by Bitco the other day and glancing over, I believe it looked like a bail bondsman had located a business there.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

ScoutEmUp said:


> Driving by Bitco the other day and glancing over, I believe it looked like a bail bondsman had located a business there.


yup, they're sharing the building space. 
maybe they're thinling just in case you buy some jailbait, he can bail you outta jail.


----------

